# annoying adds...



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Download :add block "for google chrome

Manfred


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Chrome->Settings->Extensions->Get more extensions 

Andrew


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

1st class membership. 

John


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

There is also "DoNotTrackMe" from "abine". Blocks many ads (just one 'd' for the abreviation of 'advertisement'), but also keeps them from tracking what sites you visit and tying it all together with your Facebork, Linkedln, and other social media accounts. I am tired of being "stalked" on the internet!


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 15 Feb 2013 10:35 PM 
1st class membership. 

John Yes, but 'AdBlock' makes all the ads magically disappear from YouTube too. Works like a dream!

Andrew


----------



## kleinbahn (Sep 21, 2010)

Some of them are interesting tho, especially the 40+ women wanting dates.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Garratt on 16 Feb 2013 12:41 AM 
Posted By Totalwrecker on 15 Feb 2013 10:35 PM 
1st class membership. 

John Yes, but 'AdBlock' makes all the ads magically disappear from YouTube too. Works like a dream!

Andrew 


Does it get rid of the ad that runs in the video window prior to the video that is the point of being there in the first place? 
Also, does it remove the banner that obscures the bottom of the video window part way into the video?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been using Adblock for about half a year. It works. I believe that you will have to download a separate program for each browser that you use. Chuck


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

First class membership will still show adds on the bottom of the screen,addblock takes care of that,and yes,youtube bs is gone to! 

Manfred


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't look at the bottom.

Doc


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you turn off the monitor, no ads will show at all, and no extra software needed


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 16 Feb 2013 07:53 AM 

Does it get rid of the ad that runs in the video window prior to the video that is the point of being there in the first place? 
Also, does it remove the banner that obscures the bottom of the video window part way into the video?




It must as I don't see these when I use YouTube. And I have AdBlockPlus. 

Maybe you mean HULU? They have ads that even AdBlockPlus can't get rid of.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

My two bits....

1. I use Ghostery from ghostery.com (free) and see no ads anywhere...on any site. Works great and it tells you what trackers were blocked on each page. On a few of the news sites, I have to turn if off to see a video. A few sites (e.g. Home Depot) won't work if the trackers are blocked. But all in all, it's a very satisfying program. It's amazing how many trackers on on web pages these days...often 10 to 20. Clean your cookies often folks.... 

2. IMHO, since this site is free for a lot of users, it seems appropriate for ads to be displayed. Something has to pay for the site operations. When I disable ghostery while on MLS, I see one ad on the top...one paid for by the advertisers here. I don't see that as an inconvenience. I paid for my first class membership to get the member web storage and to avoid the left side ads...and I'm getting those services. I don't find the single ad annoying at all.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, I agree with you. I had to disable Adblock here on MLS so I could get the MLS sponsors information. Chuck


----------

